# dubai airport transit



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi i will be transiting through Dubai airport shortly and will have a long stop over.

My question is what is the currency of choice for the shops and bars in the international departures area.

Many thanks


Steve


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

All major currencies accepted like US$ Euro etc.. you can change some of ur currency in UAE dirham also currency exchange counters are also available .



Stevan said:


> Hi i will be transiting through Dubai airport shortly and will have a long stop over.
> 
> My question is what is the currency of choice for the shops and bars in the international departures area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevan (Jun 30, 2009)

Sumair said:


> All major currencies accepted like US$ Euro etc.. you can change some of ur currency in UAE dirham also currency exchange counters are also available .


thanks for prompt reply


----------



## Ahmad Bin Rashid AlOtaibi (Sep 18, 2009)

they accept almost every currency.


----------

